# Turtle Rescue (name that turtle)



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

This turtle was about to cross the road near my house. It was on the white stripe when I drove by and still moving. I saw it but figured he may not be as lucky with the next guy.

I brought him home and took some pictures and then put him back in the pond.




























It kindof looks like a large painted turtle but doesn't have the distinct cheek marks. Any guesses?


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Eastern Box Turtle would be my guess.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I'm not sure. After looking on this page: http://www.myherp.com/michigan/turtles.htm it doesn't appear to be an exact match for any of these.

It also says: 
The Eastern Box Turtle is the only truely terrestrial turtle of Michigan. They are a "species of special concern" in Michigan. They are protected by law. 
Now what are my chances of encountering one of these along with a Massasaga rattle snake in the same year?


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

That's a Box Turtle. My family is from Kentuckey, and I spent a lot of time growing up in the mountains that produce a more colorful subspecies, but that's a Box Turtle, no doubt.

Did you get a chance to examine the lower shell? If it was hinged that would seal the deal.


----------



## mallardtone-man (Nov 20, 2002)

Blandings turtle..... I think I got this one, doesnt look like a box turtle.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Yup, James got it.

Here's a link:

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Resources/reptiles/blandturt.htm

Good call.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Yep I think that is the closest match. I saw a bluebird land on my deck rail this morning too. What will I see next,.... a wolverine?


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

Or....Maybe Bigfoot!!:yikes:


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Cool pics and sighting!
If you want you can report the sighting to
[email protected]
They keep records of all the Herps in Michigan.
I find a half dozen Blandings turtles each year on a good year.
They are named after Dr. William Blanding, an early Philadelphia Naturalist.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I sent them a copy of this thread.


----------



## victor mi pro bowhunter (Feb 12, 2001)

I dont know looks like a box turtle to me


----------



## Outdoorzman (Jun 5, 2001)

The easiest way to determine if it's a box turtle is to look at the body plate on the underside.
The box turtle gets its name from a hinged portion of the plate that allows it to close when the turtle pulls it's head into the shell.
My first thought on this turtle was a "Mud" turtle.

"What's the matter? Am I not "turtle enough for ya' ?"
Name the movie


----------



## mallardtone-man (Nov 20, 2002)

I dont see too many, but I have seen 2 so far this year. The 1st one I found really early, off a canal by LSC, the snow was just barely off the ground, and I was driving along and saw it in someones back yard.

Outdoormanz
Master of disguise!!


----------

